# Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100



## phu

My wrist is tiny, only 6 1/4 inch. I'm interested in this watch but I'm afraid it will be too big. Biggest watch I have now is the Seiko Samurai. Anyone here with similar wrist size have this watch? Tx.


----------



## jaybob

Hi Mate, my wrist is a tad bigger than yours at 7 1/4 inches but dont let that put you off, the BS100 will look amazing on your wrist. It's the watch i miss the most out of all the ones i've sold. I've had the DLC and Bronze versions and am currently looking for a SS. Just go for it.


----------



## zephyrnoid

For 7.5"-6.5" it's perfect. I'm wearing mine as I write this. I have a 7.25 wrist. I also like the Seiko SKX007 a lot. I'd do some wrist shots but I'm a tad burned out this weekend  maybe later


----------



## serdal23

I am also about to pick up a BS100 this coming week.

Isn't case size 42 mm? If so, it should be fine on a 6.5" wrist. My wrist is 19 cm (7.5") and bonny, it looks like 6.25", but I can feel comfortable up to 44 mm case size.

In fact, I tried the BS100 once I saw it on my friend's wrist, and jumped on it. He wants to wear it till Thursday, then it will be mine. I took a foto when we got together a few days ago with my cell phone. I hope it will give you an idea on a 19 cm (7.5") wrist:



The case size feels excellent, the weight of the head (It is on an ISO strap) is perfect, as well.

I also can recommend you to go for it.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Slant

OP, I have 6.25" wrist as well. Hope this photo helps.


----------



## phu

Slant said:


> OP, I have 6.25" wrist as well. Hope this photo helps.


Thanks very much everyone.

Slant, this pic helps a lot. It's a little bit big but it still seems to work. Do you know if the isofrane strap is too long for your wrist? Looks like you have a different strap on your Aquadive.

Now I have to decide if I should go with SS or DLC...and BOR bracelet or isofrane strap. Difficult decision.


----------



## Slant

I can wear the stock Isofrane on the last hole and it's not loose. How does their BOR look? In their site it just looks like a regular mesh bracelet but they could just be reusing the photos as their SS Isofrane uses the same mesh photo.

I'd probably go with the mesh instead of the Isofrane - with mesh you can cut to make a perfect fit.


----------



## phu

The BOR bracelet can be found here in this review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/detailed-review-aquadive-bathyscaphe-100-stainless-steel-901512.html

As far as the mesh goes, I read that review thread and the reviewer stated that Aquadive didn't recommend him to use mesh because he has a 7 inch wrist and there isn't much adjustments on the mesh.


----------



## zephyrnoid

I can confirm the mesh constraint. On my 7.5 the 157mm Mesh is BARELY small enough. If your wrist is any smaller than 7.5 I recommend that you go for the Isofrane and buy a Mesh from Strapcode or if they come that small, from Staib of Germany. The Aquadive Mesh is first class and heavy- no clue who makes it though.


phu said:


> The BOR bracelet can be found here in this review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/detailed-review-aquadive-bathyscaphe-100-stainless-steel-901512.html
> 
> As far as the mesh goes, I read that review thread and the reviewer stated that Aquadive didn't recommend him to use mesh because he has a 7 inch wrist and there isn't much adjustments on the mesh.


----------



## phu

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I tried to see if I could get a used mint one but so far no luck. I checked with Aquadive and I could get the newer version 100N in a few days or I can special order the older version 100 which takes about 3 weeks. I think I'm pretty sure I want the SS with Isofrane now but can't decide which version I should get.


----------



## jaybob

I'll make your mind up for you. DLC on Orange Iso with DLC Aquadive Buckle. Total winner.
Here's mine (unfortunately long gone now but will be replaced soon).


----------



## phu

I was thinking about the DLC too but concerned about scratches and dents. I know that's going to happen and I'm afraid they will look a lot worse on the DLC vs SS. Any comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaybob

Aquadives DLC coating is seriously tough, one of the toughest in the business infact. And it's a deep rich Black to boot. I think you would have to give it some real abuse to get through that DLC layer. Mine still looked brand new when i sold it and i wore it more than any other watch.


----------



## phu

I did it!!! Decided to go with SS with applied indices instead. Placed the order. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## anonsurfer

Congrats, be sure to post some photos when you get it. The BS100 SS with applied indices is on my short list. If I am good maybe Santa will bring me one.


----------



## phu

Yes, I will try to post some pics when I received.

I was notified by Aquadive that the applied indices are back ordered until December. I didn't want to wait that long so I already asked for the galvanized dial. So hopefully I will get it next wek.


----------



## serdal23

Congrats on your Aquadive, Phu.

I got mine 15 minutes ago in person. Here it is:



I will post a mini review soon. But I have to mention a few points very briefly: The box alone blew my mind! And the lume . . . ! Ok, a mini review is coming shortly.

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## phu

Finally received the watch today. I ended up getting the current version they have now. I wanted to get the applied markers but didn't want to wait until December for it. I was very concerned about the size of the watch because of my tiny wrist but it turns out good. Thanks everyone for their pictures and suggestions. Without the pictures on this thread, I probably still didn't buy this watch yet.

Here are a few crappy pictures I just took from my iphone.


















And here 2 wrist shots:


----------



## serdal23

Congratulations Phu! I am very happy and excited to see that gorgeous piece on your wrist. 

It looks JUST PERFECT on your wrist, indeed. As I mentioned earlier, despite its 43 mm case size, it looks smaller due to the height of that beautiful head. 

Please let us know how you like it so far, and the accuracy of your fantastic timepiece.

Wear it in the best of health. Now you are one of us ;-)

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## zephyrnoid

Recent Snapshot...


----------



## toolkit21

jaybob said:


> I'll make your mind up for you. DLC on Orange Iso with DLC Aquadive Buckle. Total winner.
> Here's mine (unfortunately long gone now but will be replaced soon).
> View attachment 1252065


OMG!!! That's the perfect combination for DLC. Subtle black with contrast orange isofrane. It is the picture that I will want the same setup.


----------

